# British dragon dbol 10mg real or fake?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi my mate baught 500 x 10mg british dragon eu dbol and isnt sure weather they are real. They are round with no markings, dark pink almost purple in colour with pink speckles.

Are they legit?

He hasnt taken any yet but has asked if i could ask on here (he has no access to the net)

Thanks


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

are they quite thick?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Im not sure havent seen them he text me, he said they dont even have a score through the middle though


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Alot of people are saying to stay away from the bd.eu stuff as it aint reliable. I havent used it myself so no personal experiance.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

odd colour, speckled, yeah they sound like BD.eu

the sachet they come in should have a scratch off panal with a 7 digit code under it, you can enter this code on BDs website to check if theyre legit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Just entered the code it says invalid on it. I read on another board that this happened and they mailed bd and bd said to them they are gtg. What you think then guys bunk?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im close to finneshing a 6 week cylce on them, gained over a stone and havent retained much if any water and had some nice strengh gains. there not the best of dbol but there still gtg, just if you can find prochem there a really good lab, i would use bd eu again anyway. the tabs i had are small round pink slightly speckled and came in bdeu packing with a code and came back valid.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Hi my mate baught 500 x 10mg british dragon eu dbol and isnt sure weather they are real. They are round with no markings, dark pink almost purple in colour with pink speckles.
> 
> Are they legit?
> 
> ...


Send them all to me and I'll test them for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im close to finneshing a 6 week cylce on them, gained over a stone and havent retained much if any water and had some nice strengh gains. there not the best of dbol but there still gtg, just if you can find prochem there a really good lab, i would use bd eu again anyway. the tabs i had are small round pink slightly speckled and came in bdeu packing with a code and came back valid.


 Were they as described above? No markings and dark pink/purple? My mate said if he licks them they go pink lol.



Mr.GoodKat said:


> Send them all to me and I'll test them for you.


 That old chestnut...

Ive mailed bd just have to wait n see what they say for now.

I guy i spoke to earlier said he baught 2 lots both like this but 1 of them came up valid and 1 said invalid. He said they were both gtg and isnt sure why they didnt both check out. Maybe these online verifaction systems are pants or the fakes are dosed somewhere close to what the real ones are?!?

Nevermind he will have to munch them for a week or two to find out i guess. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Got a reply from bd its legit, so the website verification is playing up. Just thaught i'd let you know.

Thanks guys


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

fusion405 said:


> Got a reply from bd its legit, so the website verification is playing up. Just thaught i'd let you know.
> 
> Thanks guys


id try the verification again the morning just out of interest.

i very much doubt there are any fakes around, theres just no money to be made in them.

also, i dont think BD would confirm if your dbols were fakes, as then you and others would know ppl are faking them, and avoid their products.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

You could say that but what if you were to buy fakes, email them and they say they are legit and then you take 500 dbol with no effect/results at all. Surely that would look worse for them than someone faking their gear.

Either way we'll soon find out!

Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

true, but then the issue of diet and training would lift its head and whether thats correct rather than claiming the gear.

lol, its a long road!

try'um and see buddy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Yea not me a mate, but hes probably chewing a few as we speak!


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

ones i used a while back were ok got decent results altho they might be a bit underdoesd they are cheap enough so not to much of a drama


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fusion405 said:


> Were they as described above? No markings and dark pink/purple? My mate said if he licks them they go pink lol.
> 
> That old chestnut...
> 
> ...


Yes mate they go pink at the slightest bit of water on them and dont disove on your tong like a few other oral dbol but that doesnt mean there no good, like i said ive done prochem dbol before but these seemed good to go aswell probally wouldnt rate them as high as dbol but wouldnt avoid at all costs like some, also ive heard of other peoples codes coming back as invalid but worked a treat so god knows whats up with that?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

johnuk said:


> ones i used a while back were ok got decent results altho they might be a bit underdoesd they are cheap enough so not to much of a drama


Also i agree they are underdosed i think, but from day three i had the worst leg pumps and back pumps and still have them now, got 2 weeks left on cylce.


----------

